# Ladder Safety and OSHA Fines!



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Talk about ladder safety and OSHA fines!
This guy had a death wish for sure! :no:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It's perfectly safe because it's a vinyl lined pool.


----------



## msdmsd (Nov 27, 2009)

Standing on the top of the ladder while doing that would void all safety concerns lol.


----------

